# Ready to start dating?



## Mrlonelyhearts (Apr 12, 2012)

This topic has probably been covered ad infinitum here, but I found this article and thought it was worth posting.

Carole Brody Fleet: 10 Ways To Tell If You Are Ready To Date Again


----------



## poppyseed (Dec 22, 2013)

I would say..these articles are useful..but in my own experience, you are ready when you learned hard lessons from the past mistakes and you are self-aware of "red flags" you need to watch out for...and you did "your time" on TAM at least, a couple of years reading, posting and learning from others. 

I felt ready when I actually "met" someone special (who actually understood my pain and emotional grief etc and being very patient with me) after that. He also had a pretty horrific breakup e.g. used and damped afterwards. 

Wish you well.


----------

